# GOPRO Hero2 issue



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey guys got an issue and need some help. I know this isn't a wrench turning gear head exciting issue so bare with me and help if you can.

The ride before last up at red creek I had my gopro mounted on my radiator bracket (on the rack) and I rolled the bike backwards on top of myself coming out of the pits. Once we got the bike flipped back over, we dug down in the mud a good 6-8" and found the camera still in its case. The back door on the case was the skeleton back door to allow for better sound.

When I got home that afternoon I pulled the camera out of the case and cleaned everything real good. Pulled the battery and the SD card and cleaned all the slots. 

The problem I have now is that the camera wont turn on. I will plug it into power and the LED light will glow red like the battery is charging but the camera will not respond. When it is plugged into the computer, the computer wont recognize it. I even went as far as reformatting the SD card thinking that might have something to do with it. Nadda.

Is it possible that the battery is smoked? It has a small electronic odor to it but not like a burnt odor and it shows no sign of a melt down. How would I know?

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Try a different battery. If it still won't work l'd say she's toast.


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

I think you can email gopro and ask them, surely your not the first person with that issue as much as we abuse our cameras...


----------

